# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  classify these women .. if you can

## IronSide

1)






2)





3)





4)





I promise to shut my mouth in this one, and no one is mixed, have fun :)

----------


## Jovialis

The first girl looks Eastern European, the next two look Middle Eastern, and the last one looks Mediterranean. imo

For the last one, I don't think that's her natural hair color or skin tone. She's probably lighter-skinned with darker hair. Usually when I guess the ethnicity, I look more at the shape of the head, and facial features.

----------


## davef

Uuuuuunhhhh.....uuuuuurr 2,3,4 look middle eastern, I guess. Not quite awake yet

----------


## IronSide

> The first girl looks Eastern European, the next two look Middle Eastern, and the last one looks Mediterranean. imo


c'mon Jovialis, be specific.

Like what country ? you can say that country or its neighbors.

----------


## Jovialis

> c'mon Jovialis, be specific.
> Like what country ? you can say that country or its neighbors.


1. Russian
2. Palestine ( She looks a lot like a Palestinian girl I knew from grammar school; especially the first picture.)
3. Iraq
4. Greece ?

----------


## Yetos

@ ironside

1) the first one is a Slavic girl, possibly from *ex-Yugoslavia*
and maybe *Hungarian*, or *Austrian*
but even in N Greece you find such

2 the second one is Meditterenean widely with SW Asian admixture
except her chin, it is wide and solid
her chin seems Germanic
but her colours generally from Spain to Middle East.
she can be Spanish Italian Greek *Turk Lebanese Arab Jew Syrrian* etc
I rather taxomise her to *Near East Med*

3 her colours seem Caucasian 
her nose and Lips Middle East
but her eyes wrinkles betray Steppe ancestry.
hmm 
possible mix among Caucasus and Russia with Middle East.
she can pass also as south of black Sea, 
I 've seen such female look in Pontus people even Armenians
but she has more curved the bones above eyes 
Is she Turk? 
*Turkey Iraq Iran* 

4.
the forth one is out of question
I can recogn the heat in her eyes, 
and the, how will I look at the photo,
She is *Greek or Italian or another Balkanic country*
even maybe from West parts of Turkey
I love chestnut colours,
especially the brown red ones

----------


## IronSide

Some answers are close, some are correct, others are totally wrong, I'm going to enjoy this :)

----------


## IronSide

More pictures 

1)





2)





3)




4)

----------


## davef

1 Slavic
2 Egyptian
3 Somewhere in Southern Europe
4 Jewish

----------


## Angela

l. Polish or Russian
2. Palestine sounds good, but she could even be something Egyptian.
3. My first instinct was Spanish, because she has a bit of a Gloria Estevan thing going on, but, I don't know, Gloria is mixed, so it throws things off, maybe something in the Middle East, but the northern part...eastern Turkey...somewhere around there.

4. Italian perhaps, but she could even be an atypical Near Easterner.

There aren't specific traits to specific countries necessarily Iron Side. People usually fall into regions. Some into borders between regions...

----------


## IronSide

I want to reveal but I'll shut up, after two days maybe. 

All of these women shouldn't be mixed, given the information I collected on them. 

Did you notice the common theme between them :)

----------


## Angela

> I want to reveal but I'll shut up, after two days maybe. 
> 
> All of these women shouldn't be mixed, given the information I collected on them. 
> 
> Did you notice the common theme between them :)


Now that I look back, they're all accomplished women working out in the world...

----------


## binx

1 Eastern Euro

2 Arab or _Middle Easterner_

3 Turk or Western Asia

4 Cypriot or Greek

----------


## IronSide

Wow, you're all sure she is Eastern European, maybe she is mixed, I couldn't find out.








Her phenotype is not really absent from her country or the surrounding region, but I guess its not that common.

----------


## binx

> Wow, you're all sure she is Eastern European, maybe she is mixed, I couldn't find out.



Eastern European is a very broad area that includes non-Slavic and Slavic people.

----------


## IronSide

> Eastern European is a very broad area that includes non-Slavic and Slavic people.


Its not in Europe  :Grin:

----------


## binx

> Its not in Europe


 It could be an area close to Europe. Then it's time to reveal it.

----------


## Angela

If number one is not Russian she's from some area where there's been gene flow, like in the Caucasus, maybe, even Turkey. 

The last one, yes, Greek or Turkey maybe.

----------


## IronSide

> If number one is not Russian she's from some area where there's been gene flow, like in the Caucasus, maybe, even Turkey. 
> 
> The last one, yes, Greek or Turkey maybe.


Correct, her name is Dina Zardaryan, Armenian Archaeologist.

And the last girl is Greek.

----------


## binx

> Correct, her name is Dina Zardaryan, Armenian Archaeologist.



 Armenia is a member of the Council of Europe, and was annexed by Bolshevist Russia and along with Georgia and Azerbaijan, it was incorporated into the Soviet Union as part of the Transcaucasian SFSR (TSFSR) on 4 March 1922, so Armenia is more a transitional area than anything and there was certainly some gene flow from Eastern Europe, Russia, to Armenia in the last centuries. As well as to Georgia and even to neighboring Turkey.

----------


## IronSide

> Armenia is a member of the Council of Europe, and was annexed by Bolshevist Russia and along with Georgia and Azerbaijan, it was incorporated into the Soviet Union as part of the Transcaucasian SFSR (TSFSR) on 4 March 1922, so Armenia is more a transitional area than anything and there was certainly some gene flow from Eastern Europe, Russia, to Armenia in the last centuries. As well as to Georgia and even to neighboring Turkey.


There was gene flow between the Caucasus and what is now Russia, but I don't think its all due to recent Soviet occupation, its older than that.

----------


## Yetos

I still think Caucasian and steppe is the 3rd one,
Not the first one
the first one either Armenian either not
she has typical Slavic look

her nose remind me Cappadokian
she is either Turk Iraq Iran

----------


## IronSide

> I still think Caucasian and steppe is the 3rd one,
> Not the first one
> the first one either Armenian either not
> she has typical Slavic look
> her nose remind me Cappadokian
> she is either Turk Iraq Iran


For your persistence O our wise archon Yetos .. the answer is hidden in plain sight :)

She is an exact copy of my mother :) hair, nose, complexion, everything.





She is Iranian American.

----------


## IronSide

The second woman in our list

Adah Al-Mutairi, Saudi Arabian parents, I guess Arabian ancestry is ultimately Palestinian/southern Levant, so most of you are correct, you smelled the Southwest Asian in her :)




> Adah Almutairi' (Arabic: غادة المطيري‎) is a scholar, inventor, and an entrepreneur. She is a Professor of Pharmaceutical Chemistry; affiliate faculty in the departments of Bioengineering and NanoEngineering; and Director of the Center for Excellence in Nanomedicine and Engineering in the Institute of Engineering in Medicine at the University of California, San Diego (UCSD). Her work focuses on nanomedicine, nanotechnology, chemistry and polymer science. Almutairi is a 2016 Kavli Fellow and has received numerous honors and awards such as the NIH director’s new innovator award in 2009[1] for her work on “Chemically Amplified Response Strategies for Medical Sciences”
> 
> Early life & Education
> 
> Almutairi was born on November 1, 1976 in Portland, Oregon, United States to *Saudi parents*.[2] She moved to Los Angeles in 1997 to complete her higher education. She graduated from Occidental College with a bachelor's degree in chemistry in 2000.
> 
> She obtained her Ph.D. in materials chemistry from University of California, Riverside, with a focus on electron delocalization and molecular structure in 2005. She completed her Postdoctoral Studies in Chemistry and Chemical Engineering at the University of California, Berkeley, from 2005 to 2008. At Berkeley Almutairi worked with professor Jean Fréchet where she developed several nanoprobes for in vivo molecular imaging.[3][4] She joined the University of California, San Diego in 2008, and has been there ever since, as the director of excellence in Nanomedicine.


I think she is American, anyway her work is based in the USA, people will achieve much if given the opportunity, women in Saudi still face many social pressures that are crippling to their dreams, hopefully that will change in the future.

----------


## IronSide

Info on the Greek girl 
https://www.hellenext.org/launchpad_...icine-forever/

The Armenian archaeologist
https://sci.academia.edu/DianaZardaryan/CurriculumVitae

I first saw Dina Zardaryan from the "Booze traveller", I don't think she looks Russian there, see here
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r98MX0S2xaI&t=1s

Anousheh Ansari
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anousheh_Ansari

----------


## Ygorcs

My guesses (I swear I didn't scroll to the last message to see other users' guesses or if the results were already posted hehehe):

1 - Ukrainian/Southern Russian
2 - Syrian/Lebanese
3 - Caucasian
4 - Albanian

----------

